# Recommend me a vape for sore throat



## Richio

Hi guys
So I got the flu really bad this time, sore throat and the whole shebang. Any1 got any recommendations for a liquid that will open up my airways and help clear out the mucosa?


----------



## ShaneW

Vapour mountain Menthol Ice... It will open everything up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Pure PG. Trust me. That's all you need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Pure PG. Trust me. That's all you need.


Agree, maybe add some menthol concentrate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirk

Matterhorn Menthol or Polar Express by Craft Vapour should sort you out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Just pure PG. Your sore throat will be gone in no time. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
During heavy rains on Wednesday and Thursday, I picked up a bug somehow. At the end of my 12 hour shift, my throat was sore and I was coughing.
Got home Friday morning and started vaping pure PG. This morning all is well and no trace of coughing, sore throat or flu.
I have not been sick since March 2014 and I was sick with flue twice a year as well as pneumonia at least once a year.
Trust me. Pure PG.
Ear infection or sore ear? No problem. Ear bud with PG. Bam! Gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Richio

Thanks @zadiac will get me some pure PG and try it out.


----------



## zadiac

You won't be sorry bud, but please make sure that you are not allergic to or that PG isn't an irritant to you. I know some folks are a bit allergic to it. Vape some 50/50 first to make sure and then do it. I'm lucky that I can vape pure PG without it irritating me.


----------



## shabbar

+1 for pure pg


----------



## Pixstar

zadiac said:


> Just pure PG. Your sore throat will be gone in no time. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
> During heavy rains on Wednesday and Thursday, I picked up a bug somehow. At the end of my 12 hour shift, my throat was sore and I was coughing.
> Got home Friday morning and started vaping pure PG. This morning all is well and no trace of coughing, sore throat or flu.
> I have not been sick since March 2014 and I was sick with flue twice a year as well as pneumonia at least once a year.
> Trust me. Pure PG.
> Ear infection or sore ear? No problem. Ear bud with PG. Bam! Gone.


Can that be PG available from a pharmacy? Thanks.


----------



## zadiac

Pixstar said:


> Can that be PG available from a pharmacy? Thanks.



I get mine from www.skybluevaping.co.za but I think you can get from www.valleyvapour.co.za as well. Just haven't bought it from them before.http://www.skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Pixstar said:


> Can that be PG available from a pharmacy? Thanks.



should be fine as its pharmaceutical grade

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

Can i ask what is PG?


----------



## zadiac

PoloGirl said:


> Can i ask what is PG?



Propylene Glycol - One of the base ingredients for e liquid 

The other is Vegetable Glycerine - VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

By all means.. PG = Propylene Glycol, which is one of the components that is used in most of our e-liquids. It also used as a solvent in pharmaceutical applications and has some antibacterial properties.
The other part of the joose is VG or Vegetable Glycerin (Glycerol), and the rest is a percentage of nicotine per volume (which can be PG or VG based), and the last bit that makes it what we love or hate so much, is basically flavorants.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol : See the Applications part.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

@zadiac is the PG doctor!


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> @zadiac is the PG doctor!



Hahahaha.......but not really. Got the advice from @Alex way back when I started. Had a throat infection at the time and he suggested it. Best advice ever! He deserves the credit

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

zadiac said:


> Just pure PG. Your sore throat will be gone in no time. Trust me, I've been there and done that.
> During heavy rains on Wednesday and Thursday, I picked up a bug somehow. At the end of my 12 hour shift, my throat was sore and I was coughing.
> Got home Friday morning and started vaping pure PG. This morning all is well and no trace of coughing, sore throat or flu.
> I have not been sick since March 2014 and I was sick with flue twice a year as well as pneumonia at least once a year.
> Trust me. Pure PG.
> Ear infection or sore ear? No problem. Ear bud with PG. Bam! Gone.


Sounds almost too good to be true Z,I will try this next time I feel poorly.


----------



## n00b13

Just got my bottle of PG delivered. Will rewick a coil later and try this. @zadiac, how much (roughly) is required to do some cleaning in the throat? A few puffs? A tank? A day of vaping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

I vape PG for at least an hour every night when possible, but you only have to do that when you feel a flu or sore throat or a cold coming on. Rest of the time just your normal juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

I gotta add at this point that vaping a high PG ratio VM juice seemed to aid the healing process a lot quicker after a molar extraction (6 stiches in the area to close it up).
The wound seemed to have properly closed after 3 days which I thought was fairly rapid.
PG has been used to repair nerve damage, although I sure as heck wont be injecting anything anywhere!
Id rather vape it and hope it crosses through the alveoli of the lungs.
Rapid recovery from spinal cord injury after subcutaneously administered polyethylene glycol

and from http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/using-essential-oils-to-cure-disease/



> Dr. Stewart describes the differences this way:
> 
> There are four basic portals through which essential oils can enter the body: through the lungs, through the skin, through the digestive tract, and through the absorbent tissues of our body orifices. [Page 2]
> 
> The German school emphasizes inhalation as the best way to receive the benefits of essential oils. Inhalation puts oil molecules directly into the blood stream through the alveoli of the lungs as well directly to the brain through the olfactory nerves which connect to the central brain. [Page 3]
> 
> The English emphasize massage with neutral carrier oils containing 2-5% essential oils as the best practice of aromatherapy. In the English school skin is the primary organ of absorption for essential oils applied diluted in low concentrations. [Page 3]
> 
> The French emphasize taking essential oils orally, but in practice they utilize all four methods of administration, including oils applied neat (undiluted) on the skin. In reality, all four ways are valid, each with their advantages and disadvantages. In rare cases, those of the French school may also administer essential oils directly into living tissues via hypodermic injections, as with certain cancerous tumors. However, this practice is reserved for licensed physicians only. [Page 3]
> 
> - See more at: http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/using-essential-oils-to-cure-disease/#sthash.Hwq6G8rp.dpuf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Richio

Thanks to @zadiac. The above worked perfectly. Vaped it for 3 days and added some menthol. Cleared up my throat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

For a few months now I've taken to adding PG to every liquid I vape.


----------



## n00b13

zadiac said:


> I vape PG for at least an hour every night when possible, but you only have to do that when you feel a flu or sore throat or a cold coming on. Rest of the time just your normal juice.


Thanks. The whole family is struggling with a throat/chest infection, so let's see if mine clears up before theirs. 
Gone through about 1.5ml of clean PG, let's see what it feels like in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

I have been vaping a lot as well since my teeth extraction last thursday - except for one area that is still sensitive, even my stitches have come out not even a week later. I am really impressed with how well my mouth feels and that I am not struggling with so much pain. Will see what my dentist has to say on thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH

Definitely "xxx" from VapourMountain,


----------



## Ezekiel

How 'bout dissolving some Vit C (ascorbic acid) in pure PG?

Note. This is a joke. Don't try it please.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------

